# Best 3TB Drive for the Bolt



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Now that I have my 500GB Bolt, I want to increase the storage space. I've watched to drive swap video and understand that a 3TB update is just a simple hardware swap. I build my own computers, so this should be a walk in the park.

What specific 3TB drive models has anybody had success with?


----------



## Corndart (Jan 9, 2016)

I didn't have any luck finding a 3TB (or 4 for that matter) for a reasonable price and resorted to a 2TB drive pull from a Seagate external backup drive, $80 at Costco. With the ability to stream content off another machine on the network (pytivo et al), IMO it's cheaper and easier to scale storage off-Tivo than try to load up the Bolt with > 2TB.

Note - a lot of the 2TB drives from Amazon come with no warranty. I'd would not have second thoughts about putting the drive back into the Seagate enclosure and taking it back to Costco if it failed within their return window.


----------

